

3d printer obsolescence - osetinsky

With all the popular hype around 3d printing these days, I just thought I'd post an "ask" to HN:<p>How might time/tech render 3d printers as obsolete one day as 2d printers now are?
======
t0
You're asking how long until we have 4d printers? Probably a very long time.
2d printers have been around forever and still play a vital role. 3d printers
are still very young and not even mainstream yet.

